# Iran launches homegrown satellite



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2009)

BBC NEWS | Middle East | Iran launches homegrown satellite

well, this SHOULD be the top story today


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Iran launches homegrown satellite
> 
> well, this SHOULD be the top story today





> Mr Ahmadinejad said the satellite was launched to spread "monotheism, peace and justice" in the world.



That outta bring out the athiests in droves !


----------



## DiamondDave (Feb 3, 2009)

I think someone got a chance to photograph the launch


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

Who cares if iran launches a satellite?  Is this against some rule or something?  Is a launched sat some kind of indication that they want to drive israel into the sea now?


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 3, 2009)

Used for telecommunications and research. "Research"? Is that what they're calling it these days? I guess it was bound to happen, they couldn't stick with the flying carpets forever.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Who cares if iran launches a satellite?  Is this against some rule or something?  Is a launched sat some kind of indication that they want to drive israel into the sea now?


the ability to launch a satelite into orbit is the first step to an ICBM
do you not know the history in the space race?


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

Indeed, I do.  And I know that iran is not the FIRST nation to ever insist on their rationalized excuses to put weapons into space *cough* Bush *cough*


Lemme guess.  NOW we need to bomb iran into the fucking stone age because YOU think a launched sat means they will launch an icbm at the US (rather, israel)?  Gimme a fucking break.  Looking for any excuse to pounce on iran is pretty fucking transparent.

WHEN did Iran threaten the US with ICBMs?  For real, NAME the dates where their space program has, in ANY WAY , reflected the soviet union during the cold war.


jesus fucking H christ you people need to chill with your sabre rattling bullshit.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> Used for telecommunications and research. "Research"? Is that what they're calling it these days? I guess it was bound to happen, they couldn't stick with the flying carpets forever.



Isn't it great how we can stomach the racism as long as we are not talking shit on jews?  funny how that works.. No, really.

BRAVO, dude.  fucking BRAV-O.


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 3, 2009)

Shogun said:


> michiganFats said:
> 
> 
> > Used for telecommunications and research. "Research"? Is that what they're calling it these days? I guess it was bound to happen, they couldn't stick with the flying carpets forever.
> ...



If you're going to place me on the "racist" list for that, then I think that says more about you than it does me.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Indeed, I do. And I know that iran is not the FIRST nation to ever insist on their rationalized excuses to put weapons into space *cough* Bush *cough*
> 
> 
> Lemme guess. NOW we need to bomb iran into the fucking stone age because YOU think a launched sat means they will launch an icbm at the US (rather, israel)? Gimme a fucking break. Looking for any excuse to pounce on iran is pretty fucking transparent.
> ...


ok asshole, what weapons did Bush put into space?

and since you want to play the asshole role again(you seem to like that role) ICBM were around LONG before Bush ever even thought about running for POTUS


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > michiganFats said:
> ...



yea dude.. because the NON-racist shouodl assume that ali fucking baba iran gets to space on a fucking carpet!  GOOD ONE!


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, I do. And I know that iran is not the FIRST nation to ever insist on their rationalized excuses to put weapons into space *cough* Bush *cough*
> ...



FOR REAL.  Are you this fucking retarded on a daily basis?

*Bush Sets Defense As Space Priority*
U.S. Says Shift Is Not A Step Toward Arms; Experts Say It Could Be
President Bush has signed a new National Space Policy that rejects future arms-control agreements that might limit U.S. flexibility in space and asserts a right to deny access to space to anyone "hostile to U.S. interests."
Bush Sets Defense As Space Priority - washingtonpost.com


*Bush likely to back weapons in space*
Arms race feared over 'death stars' and 'rods from God'
President George Bush is expected to issue a directive in the next few weeks giving the US air force a green light for the development of space weapons, potentially triggering a new global arms race, it was reported yesterday.

The new weapons being studied range from hunter-killer satellites to orbiting weapons using lasers, radio waves, or even dense metal tubes dropped from space by a weapon known as "Rods from God" on ground targets. 
Bush likely to back weapons in space | Science | The Guardian


*Air Force Seeks Bush's Approval for Space Weapons Programs*
The Air Force, saying it must secure space to protect the nation from attack, is seeking President Bush's approval of a national-security directive that could move the United States closer to fielding offensive and defensive space weapons, according to White House and Air Force officials.
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/18/business/18space.html


----------



## michiganFats (Feb 3, 2009)

Dive is absolutely right about the development process of ICBM's. Considering the threats Ahmedinijad has made, this is a very real concern.

Shogun, I have been reading your posts in the other threads today. If anyone has been racist today, it's you. If you want to call a flying carpet comment racist, so be it, but it doesn't hold a candle to your "kosher" blasts. When you sober up, think about that.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2009)

Shogun said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


you lack reading comprehension
not one of those backs what you claim


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 3, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Is a launched sat some kind of indication that they want to drive israel into the sea now?


No they already have that policy in place.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> Dive is absolutely right about the development process of ICBM's. Considering the threats Ahmedinijad has made, this is a very real concern.
> 
> Shogun, I have been reading your posts in the other threads today. If anyone has been racist today, it's you. If you want to call a flying carpet comment racist, so be it, but it doesn't hold a candle to your "kosher" blasts. When you sober up, think about that.



WHAT THREATS?  Post your evidence of these THREATS.



I've already thought about it and your excuse to value "kosher" reacism worse than "arab carpet" racism pretty much makes my case for me.  When you start giving a fuck about racism applied to more than your special master race then get back to me on your "no, you are" defense here.  Until then, don't blame me if your bitch ass posts illustrates your likeness to David duke.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Is a launched sat some kind of indication that they want to drive israel into the sea now?
> ...


actually, thats the Hamas plan, Irans plan was to wipe Israel from history or the map, some say different things in the translation


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



the fuck it's not.  You pussies cry about Iran launching a fucking SAT as if he put a goddamn russian ICBM in the lineup...  but then retort with weak ass bullshit  when I remind you what it REALLY looks like to put weapons in space?





Hey, GOOD ANSWER!  "derrrr, derrrr, you, derrr, lack reading comprehension derrrrrr..."


I see neither one of you silly fucks have posted even the SLIGHTEST fucking effort in posting your sources.. yet, here I am stomping mudholes in your fucking asses with THREE, count em 3, pieces of evidence showing you who HAS actually flirted with putting weapons in space.  Spare me your standard issue one sided muslim hating racism and outright FAILURE of a rebuttal if this is the sum total of your thought process.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I bet you can't quote the very words you insist was said, bitch.  I DARE you.  come on...  Heeeere kitty kitty kitty....  Lets see you provide evidence that Iran wants israel, and NOT ZIONISTS, driven into the sea.. Let's see how fucking far you will go to avoid the outright bullshit of your own stupidity...


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Is a launched sat some kind of indication that they want to drive israel into the sea now?
> ...



uh.. which is why all the JEWISH iranians decided to say "fuck you" to zioinist israel trying to lure them to jew land with money and a state based right of return, eh?





You people are dumb as hell.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2009)

Shogun said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


and here is your usually bullshit claim of winning when you are a fucking loser


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2009)

Shogun said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


fuck off
you are a waste of fucking time


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




SUPPORT YOUR ASSUMPTION WITH EVIDENCE, BITCH.  If you can't play the fucking game then don't step up to bat.  Shit, we can ALL make baseless nutty fucking unsupported claims.  Hell, if you can't offer even the slightest effort in proving the bullshit you post then yes I HAVE dominated your stupid ass.  Call me a loser if you want to but we all can see which of us was able to drop evidence at the slightest request and which of us is a screeching pussy hellbent on trying to avoid the necessity thereof.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



And this is why it's obvious that I've stomped a mudhole in your silly, gumpy ass.  if you are RIGHT and Im WRING then come prove as much you fucking retard.  come on.  I'm DARING you to smack me down with evidence!  Come getcha some.  I posted THREE examples of someone who ACTUALLY wanted to put weapons in space and, because it's fashionable to shit on iranians, you think making baseless assumptions about ICBMs negates the necessity of EVIDENCE?


bitch, please.  If you had anything other than a big bowl of stupid in your head you'd have posted it by now.


----------



## cbi0090 (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the whole point is being missed here.  Do you hand machine guns to monkeys?  What do you think would happen if you did?  
Iran is not a country ruled by the rule of law.  They can claim Islamic law or whatever but it really boils down that they are ruled by a bunch of religious zealots who are capable of bending the law any way that suits them and operate just as though they are right out of the medieval ages.  It is a retarded society, and I mean that literally.  Societal development has been retarded throughout most of the middle east for hundreds of years due to their stiff religious beliefs and intolerant attitudes.  Someone made the statement that Christianity and Judiasm has gone through the laudrymat of history, where Islam has not.  It is true and until more laundrying is done and they demonstrate more tolerance for others, they shouldn't be handed a machine gun.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 4, 2009)

a fucking zionist accusing someone ELSE of ruling by dogma junkie law.. THATS rich...  

and, last I recall, it's not the US's role to divy out who can and who cannot access space.  Perhaps you have some evidence otherwise...  You know, because, apparerntly, iranians are just monkeys in general.




Again, the rabid racism of zionism rears it's ugly fucking head.


----------



## cbi0090 (Feb 4, 2009)

Zionist?  I don't even know what that means and I don't think you do either.  Try staying on point.  My judgements are based on historical observation and a belief that a secular democracy that operates on the rule of law that sees all equal under the eyes of the law works better than anything else.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 4, 2009)

uh, because we see nothing other than a SECULAR democracy in israel, right?


----------



## cbi0090 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just exactly how did Isreal get into the conversation?


----------



## Shogun (Feb 4, 2009)

It was right around where you became all pretentious about secular governments as if iran is the ONLY nation in the ME that operates according to rationalized dogma.  I guess I was supposed to forget about israel in a fit of iran bashing?

silly me.


----------



## Lycurgus (Feb 4, 2009)

Iran is not a passive nation and they have willingly placed themselves in a position to be a threat to regional peace. In a region which already has too many problems. The satellite should be disabled, not because it is a threat, simply because we can! Send the message where it can do no harm to anyone.


----------



## doeton (Feb 4, 2009)

Lycurgus said:


> Iran is not a passive nation and they have willingly placed themselves in a position to be a threat to regional peace. In a region which already has too many problems. The satellite should be disabled, not because it is a threat, simply because we can! Send the message where it can do no harm to anyone.



um, i wonder how that would affect Ahmindjad's re-election chances....


----------



## Shogun (Feb 4, 2009)

Lycurgus said:


> Iran is not a passive nation and they have willingly placed themselves in a position to be a threat to regional peace. In a region which already has too many problems. The satellite should be disabled, not because it is a threat, simply because we can! Send the message where it can do no harm to anyone.



oh yea.. then maybe we can cry about reactionary terrorists (or, muslims in general, to your kind) because we innocent westerners just don't ever do anything to invoke a backlash...


----------



## Munin (Feb 4, 2009)

It is strange that Iran puts so much money in a satellite, when their economy is dying and their people are starving. It reminds me of the policy of the Soviet Union: Country first, the economy and the people can wait. 

I wonder when there will be an Arab Nation that cares about its people. (Turkey is an exception because it is not Arab)


----------



## Shogun (Feb 4, 2009)

uh, national space programs don't create jobs?  Ahhh.. ok.. I guess thats why we we scrapped NASA years ago!  Clearly, America is the gatekeeper to space.




Hey, who cares about reality when there is some shit to talk about some muslims, right?


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 4, 2009)

Lycurgus said:


> Iran is not a passive nation and they have willingly placed themselves in a position to be a threat to regional peace. In a region which already has too many problems. The satellite should be disabled, not because it is a threat, simply because we can! Send the message where it can do no harm to anyone.



Damn! That is just about the most ignorant thing I have seen posted yet. Suppose some other nation were to do that to a satellite of the US. What would our reaction be? Why should theirs be any differant? 

You want that region to really catch fire? Just do such things as that to show them how powerless they are. And watch what happens to our interests worldwide.

From their point of view, we are the biggest threat to the region. After all, we are the ones that invaded an Islamic nation on the basis of lies. We are the ones that bombed the shit out of a nation that had zero defense against an air attack. And we are the nation that has proven ourselves to be incompetant in governing the nations that we occupy in the region.


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 4, 2009)

doeton said:


> Lycurgus said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is not a passive nation and they have willingly placed themselves in a position to be a threat to regional peace. In a region which already has too many problems. The satellite should be disabled, not because it is a threat, simply because we can! Send the message where it can do no harm to anyone.
> ...



Well, had we not invaded Iraq on the basis of lies, ol' MadHatter would not have been elected in the first place. If we adapt a reasonable policy in the Mid East, it will definately negatively affect his re-election chances.


----------



## Munin (Feb 5, 2009)

Shogun said:


> uh, national space programs don't create jobs?  Ahhh.. ok.. I guess thats why we we scrapped NASA years ago!  Clearly, America is the gatekeeper to space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but America had a good economy at the time and the majority of americans aren't/weren't poor. Iran has an economy that is falling apart, the only decent revenues it has is from oil.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 5, 2009)

Munin said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > uh, national space programs don't create jobs?  Ahhh.. ok.. I guess thats why we we scrapped NASA years ago!  Clearly, America is the gatekeeper to space.
> ...



you are just making excuses now.  Every economy does not resemble every other economy.  crying about iranian jobs when they launch a fucking sat into space is nothing more than outright stupidity from someone LOOKING for any reason to fuck with iran.  

pathetic really.  And you stupid bastards wonder why ME muslims hate you.


----------



## cbi0090 (Feb 5, 2009)

Shogun said:


> It was right around where you became all pretentious about secular governments as if iran is the ONLY nation in the ME that operates according to rationalized dogma.  I guess I was supposed to forget about israel in a fit of iran bashing?
> 
> silly me.



No, I have plenty of my own criticisms of Israel and all of the other rationalized? ME nations but they have nothing to do with my thoughts about Iran.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 5, 2009)

of course they don't.  

Here is some bad news for you!
*
 Russia to start Iran nuclear plant by year end*
Russia to start Iran nuclear plant by year end - International Herald Tribune


Oh NEOZZZ!  First SPACE and now ENERGY!?!?!?!  Those EVIL Bastards!


----------



## cbi0090 (Feb 5, 2009)

Shogun said:


> of course they don't.
> 
> Here is some bad news for you!
> *
> ...



I differ to my original post.  Monkeys with machine guns.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 5, 2009)

nice racism, dude.  Say, who are the cockroaches and the rats?


----------



## cbi0090 (Feb 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> nice racism, dude.  Say, who are the cockroaches and the rats?




You can put labels on it all you want to cover for your lack of an arguement, it doesn't change a thing.  They aren't responsible, intelligent, or tolerant enough for that kind of technology and they've demonstrated over and again.  BTW Persian isn't a race.


----------



## manifold (Feb 15, 2009)

Any Koran scholars here?  I gotta believe this an afront to Allah and is a violation of some kind.


----------



## Munin (Feb 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Munin said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



If you really don't have any arguments: there also is the option to say nothing.


Yes not every economy is as structurally bad as the economy of Iran ("Every economy does not resemble every other economy"). Also: a space program is a luxurious prestige project and something that costs tons of money. It is like having an african leader buying his own personal ferrari with taxpayermoney: it is a waste of taxpayermoney if you live in a poor country.



> Tehran: Iran needs oil to average $60.60 (Dh223) a barrel until March, the end of the current Iranian year, to avoid "big problems" in its economy, Iranian media reported on Monday. ...


 Gulfnews: Iran faces big trouble if oil falls below $60

And guess what? 


> Crude Oil $38.01


Crude Oil Price Forecast


----------



## deaddude (Feb 15, 2009)

Do we have any reasonable authority to stop people from accessing space? No.

How many satellites do we have in orbit? A metric shitload? And were worried about Iran having ONE?

I'm sorry, I don't really feel all that threatened.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 15, 2009)

deaddude said:


> Do we have any reasonable authority to stop people from accessing space? No.
> 
> How many satellites do we have in orbit? A metric shitload? And were worried about Iran having ONE?
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't really feel all that threatened.


its not about them having a satelite
its them having the means to LAUNCH one




(hint: its the first step to an ICBM)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 15, 2009)

Lycurgus said:


> Iran is not a passive nation and they have willingly placed themselves in a position to be a threat to regional peace. In a region which already has too many problems. The satellite should be disabled, not because it is a threat, simply because we can! Send the message where it can do no harm to anyone.




I listened to an interview with Michael Ledeen (Michael Arthur Ledeen (b. Los Angeles, California, August 1, 1941) is an expert on U.S. foreign policy. His research areas have included state sponsors of terrorism, Iran, the Middle East, Europe (Italy), who states that the launch of the satellite was actually one in a series of setbacks for Iran.

According to Ledeen, the satellite should be in a museum, rather than be considered a step into outer space.  He claims, and this is significant in terms of understanding how useless it is to negotiate with a fundamentalist entity, that the rocket that carried the telecommunications satellite into space was named "Safir" (message) and the satellite itself "Omid" (hope) and that the message was the upcoming return of the 12th Imam.

The Mahdi, or 12th Imam had been hidden in a well for 1000 years and his imminent arrival will result in the victorious war and the Caliphate. Watch for September.

Michael Ledeen Says Low Oil Prices Have Weakened the Grip of Iran's Mullahs - WSJ.com


----------



## eots (Feb 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> BBC NEWS | Middle East | Iran launches homegrown satellite
> 
> well, this SHOULD be the top story today



where do this non-wasp/jew nations get off on thinking they have the same rights to technolgy as jews and wasp....it is so rude of them


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 15, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > BBC NEWS | Middle East | Iran launches homegrown satellite
> ...


take your racism elsewhere asshole


----------



## manifold (Feb 15, 2009)

Why can't people separate the philosophical from the pragmatic when discussing issues such as this one?  Of course we don't have some extra special, fundamental, philosophical "right" to tell any other nation they can't have nukes, go to space, develop biological weapons, yadda yadda yadda.  But from a pragmatic standpoint, to think it's wise to sit by idly on philosophical grounds while real and potential enemies work to amass the means to destroy us is, in a word, fucking retarded.  No offense.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 15, 2009)

manifold said:


> Why can't people separate the philosophical from the pragmatic when discussing issues such as this one?  Of course we don't have some extra special, fundamental, philosophical "right" to tell any other nation they can't have nukes, go to space, develop biological weapons, yadda yadda yadda.  But from a pragmatic standpoint, to think it's wise to sit by idly on philosophical grounds while real and potential enemies work to amass the means to destroy us is, in a word, fucking retarded.  No offense.


ok who are you and what have you done with the REAL mani
LOL
J/k


----------



## manifold (Feb 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't people separate the philosophical from the pragmatic when discussing issues such as this one?  Of course we don't have some extra special, fundamental, philosophical "right" to tell any other nation they can't have nukes, go to space, develop biological weapons, yadda yadda yadda.  But from a pragmatic standpoint, to think it's wise to sit by idly on philosophical grounds while real and potential enemies work to amass the means to destroy us is, in a word, fucking retarded.  No offense.
> ...



You've obviously never taken the time to know the real mani.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh comeone, Mani.. Are you suggesting that any nation that tells the US what they can and can't do will cause Divecon to go into a "fuck you, we do what we want" frenzy?  What else can the US be told not to do by another country?  They have a pragmatic concern, yes?


----------



## elvis (Feb 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Who cares if iran launches a satellite?  Is this against some rule or something?  Is a launched sat some kind of indication that they want to drive israel into the sea now?



No, they have already stated that, independent of launching a satellite.


----------



## Zoomie1980 (Feb 15, 2009)

deaddude said:


> Do we have any reasonable authority to stop people from accessing space? No.
> 
> How many satellites do we have in orbit? A metric shitload? And were worried about Iran having ONE?
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't really feel all that threatened.



Yes, we have the biggest stick.  We can keep anyone we want to out of space if we want to.


----------



## eots (Feb 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



don't you mean your racism ...the one that believes Muslims don't have the right to technology as the westering civilizations.....FUCKER


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 15, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you are perpetually wrong
you really should be embarrassed at your failure to face reality


----------



## elvis (Feb 15, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Gee, why would Israel have a problem with Iran getting more technology so they can wipe Israel off the map?  I can't imagine why Israel would feel threatened by that.


----------



## Toro (Feb 15, 2009)

In the meantime, the morality censors will block out all the channels beamed off the satellite.


----------



## elvis (Feb 15, 2009)

Toro said:


> In the meantime, the morality censors will block out all the channels beamed off the satellite.



That sounds like CBS and their 10 second delays.


----------



## manifold (Feb 15, 2009)

Shogun said:


> What else can the US be told not to do by another country?  They have a pragmatic concern, yes?



They sure do.


----------



## manifold (Feb 15, 2009)

Shogun probably thinks the Steelers were wrong to triple cover Fitzgerald in the superbowl because he had every right to run downfield and try to catch a pass.


----------



## deaddude (Feb 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> its not about them having a satelite
> its them having the means to LAUNCH one
> 
> 
> ...



(Hint: duh) 

However, we still have no authority to stop them from putting satellites into space, and I am still not all that worried.  

There is at least one private company with launch capabilities. Arianespace - Service & Solutions

am I supposed to be afraid of them?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 16, 2009)

deaddude said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its not about them having a satelite
> ...


when they start showing the signs of suicidal tendencies, yes


----------



## deaddude (Feb 16, 2009)

We have enough nuclear capability to render earth's surface uninhabitable.

We can turn Iran into glass with CONVENTIONAL weaponry.

They can launch a glorified brick into space. Why should I be afraid of them again?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 16, 2009)

deaddude said:


> We have enough nuclear capability to render earth's surface uninhabitable.
> 
> We can turn Iran into glass with CONVENTIONAL weaponry.
> 
> They can launch a glorified brick into space. Why should I be afraid of them again?


who said you should be afraid of them?
just be aware of what they are seeking to do
and i would hope you wouldn't want to see millions die because of your lack of diligence


----------



## deaddude (Feb 17, 2009)

My diligence means squat, same as yours.


----------



## WilliamC (Feb 17, 2009)

No of course you should not be afraid of Iran race to space! 

Its not as if they are a state which sponsors terrorism or supplies advanced tech to terrorists in Iraq or Afghanistan.  

Why should there ability to take another step towards launching nuks cause any concern, they are after all a a democratic forward looking state, aren't they?  

Well aren't they?  

Some reassurance at this point would give me a warm (non nuclear) feeling.


----------



## deaddude (Feb 17, 2009)

Launching a glorified brick into space is a far cry from having a nuke.

North Korea is closer to developing real nuclear arms than Iran is. They have already tested a weak (by nuclear standards) A-Bomb.

Why so much worry about Iran when North Korea is further along?


----------



## manifold (Feb 17, 2009)

deaddude said:


> Launching a glorified brick into space is a far cry from having a nuke.
> 
> North Korea is closer to developing real nuclear arms than Iran is. They have already tested a weak (by nuclear standards) A-Bomb.
> 
> Why so much worry about Iran when North Korea is further along?



The conclusion you draw from the facts you cite really does boggle the mind.

Korea is a concern, a serious concern.  But we missed the window of opportunity to take action while their program was still non-operational.  Now we have to treat them differently since they are a legitimate nuclear threat.  What you and many others suggest is that we repeat the same mistake with Iran.  There is a word for that...stupidity.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 17, 2009)

manifold said:


> deaddude said:
> 
> 
> > Launching a glorified brick into space is a far cry from having a nuke.
> ...


mindboggling, isnt it?


btw, for all we know N Korea and Iran could be working together
it wouldnt be the first time
Iran developes the delivery vehicle and N Korea the nuke


----------



## deaddude (Feb 17, 2009)

manifold said:


> The conclusion you draw from the facts you cite really does boggle the mind.
> 
> Korea is a concern, a serious concern. * But we missed the window of opportunity to take action while their program was still non-operational.  Now we have to treat them differently since they are a legitimate nuclear threat.*  What you and many others suggest is that we repeat the same mistake with Iran.  There is a word for that...stupidity.



They are not a legitimate threat and we have not missed the window of opportunity. The CIA classifies their nuclear test as a failure because the out put of their bomb was so weak. They are not even considered a nuclear state. 

CIA says North Korea nuclear test a failure: report | International | Reuters

Last I heard North Korea had agreed to nuclear disarmament talks, which have been stalled several times. That said they are still further along than Iran. So until I see data suggesting that either NK has completely abandoned and dismantled their nuclear program, or data suggesting that Iran is actually making significant progress toward building a bomb, I will remain more worried about North Korea. 

So next time you want to accuse me of stupidity please check your facts.



DiveCon said:


> mindboggling, isnt it?



Indeed, it boggles my mind how no one bothers to look up the facts when it is so much easier to call someone stupid


----------



## manifold (Feb 17, 2009)

I wonder how many people N Korea's "weak" nuke could take out if it were dropped on DC.


----------



## deaddude (Feb 18, 2009)

Quite a few if they have the ability to launch one that far. However, we could probably achieve the same level of destruction with some of our more powerful conventional bombs.


----------



## WilliamC (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry being a newby I am not allowed to include quotes from other posters as yet.

I had not included North Korea into the satellite/potential ballistic missile testing scenario but since its been brought to the table.  Historical evidence shows that the "satellite launch" cover has been used to disguise missile testing.  We only have to look at the North Koreans launch in 1998 when a satellite delivery system landed in the sea between the Korean peninsula and Japan immediately after the launch.  Weren't we all surprised when it turned out to be the precursor to the Taepodong-1 missile.

Yes I am concerned about the situation in Korea but, as they are not actively involved in supporting acts of terrorism against coalition forces on a daily basis, for the time being the closest crocodile next to the canoe remains Iran.


----------

